# Why do you like Animal Crossing?



## Weegeefan765 (Nov 15, 2008)

What's the main reason you fell in love with Animal Crossing?

Me, I love the fact that it's non-linear and it's slow going pace appeal to me the most. What about you guys? B)


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 15, 2008)

Because it's fun


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Nov 15, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Because it's fun


I mean apart from that.  o.o


----------



## Harrison (Nov 15, 2008)

I love how you do what you want WHEN you want, and interacting with people in this game is the key idea to! i love interacting so this Wi-FI and wii speak is so important to me, making events etc and hosting partys! also its fun to (Blank) off those neighbors you hate lol, I like how everythign is nice and colorful and easy to see.. unlike some games where its so dark you cant barely see what the hell your doing.. ( Red Steel lol )


----------



## Harrison (Nov 15, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Because it's fun


Great answer  haha


----------



## Nate (Nov 15, 2008)

it's casual, it's just pick-up-and play. <3


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 15, 2008)

Um.
I get to run around in a town full of animal people?
lolololololol.


----------



## Micah (Nov 15, 2008)

I like the collecting and customization aspects of it.

@DF 'lol'


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 15, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> I like the collecting and customization aspects of it.
> 
> @DF 'lol'


Why quotation marks? D:


----------



## Micah (Nov 15, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno. Your statement really made me laugh out loud.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Nov 15, 2008)

you dont have to play the first one to get the idea
you can get it and go


----------



## D4rk (Nov 15, 2008)

I love how you can do what you want, that's really the best part of all, and like, it is like what you do in real life, the time is the same, the sky is the same as it is outside, theres goals of catching bugs and fish, it's just great!


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 15, 2008)

I like how it's fun, and you know, there's fun stuff to do, fun events, and that stuff. Fun works.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Nov 15, 2008)

i love that this game isn't really done until you've played it for a year. i did it with the GC version and wild world, and i always felt completely fulfilled. it's amazing to me that the more you put into a game in this series, the better you are rewarded in the long run. personally, i'm most looking forward to the downloadable content.


----------



## SL92 (Nov 15, 2008)

Pitfalls, easily.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 15, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]Pitfalls, easily.[/quote]Actually, that defines fun. So yeah.


----------



## Triforce3force (Nov 15, 2008)

It's relaxing and adorable.  It's very soothing and fun


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 15, 2008)

Why I liked it? I was a kid, and the game seemed fun.

Why I hate it now? The game's a chore. You can't just run around and do whatever the heck you want (ie: ANY sandbox game). You have villagers complaining all the time. Not to mention, UTOPIAS DON'T EXIST!


----------



## Bones15 (Nov 15, 2008)

Because it is a nice place to escape reality without becoming self destructive like with World of Warcraft or Second Life. And because you get to meet new people who aren't pathetic losers wasting their lives away....sorta...


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 15, 2008)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> Because it is a nice place to escape reality without becoming self destructive like with World of Warcraft or Second Life. And because you get to meet new people who aren't pathetic losers wasting their lives away....sorta...


You have a very shallow opinion.


----------



## Bones15 (Nov 15, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darling I'm in Southern California. Where you're fat for weighing 120 lbs. Of course I'm shallow.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 15, 2008)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because your place of origin means everything.

<_<


----------



## Axolotl Alex (Nov 15, 2008)

I am fascinated with anything to do with an alternate life. So living in a forest with animals and hanging out with friends? Couldn't ever pass that up. I like games that simulate life, so games such as The Sims and Animal Crossing Highly interest me.


----------



## Bones15 (Nov 15, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes it does.


----------



## MygL (Nov 16, 2008)

i loved it since wild world since u can do lots of stuff and theres a new thing to do evry day, also the wi fi


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 16, 2008)

Cause it's animal crossing, duh.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 16, 2008)

It really gives you something to do. Like something that let's you waste time, but you're time isn't wasted.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 16, 2008)

idk why but animal crossing is  drug to me


----------



## solsticeviolet (Nov 17, 2008)

I think it's a very creative setting. I love animals, I love the cute, cartoony style. I love 'simulation' games, anyway. I've been a Sims junkie before I was ever into AC. It's just fun - you never know what will happen next. It makes me happy.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 17, 2008)

Because it's so beautiful it makes me cry. I'm serious! Other from that, it's because I guess the concept is cute, and it's different.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 17, 2008)

Axolotl Alex said:
			
		

> I am fascinated with anything to do with an alternate life. So living in a forest with animals and hanging out with friends? Couldn't ever pass that up. I like games that simulate life, so games such as The Sims and Animal Crossing Highly interest me.


Hey, stick Harvest Moon in there!! LOL Had to say it.


----------



## traceuser12 (Nov 17, 2008)

i think it has to be that you have more freedom on this game than many others


----------



## Away236 (Nov 18, 2008)

i dunno, just got addicted.


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Nov 18, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Why I liked it? I was a kid, and the game seemed fun.
> 
> Why I hate it now? The game's a chore. You can't just run around and do whatever the heck you want (ie: ANY sandbox game). *You have villagers complaining all the time.* Not to mention, UTOPIAS DON'T EXIST!


That's when you hit them with a net  :evillaugh:  *Insert evil type laugh*


----------



## Callie (Nov 18, 2008)

I had just beat most of my video games and couldn't find anything really challenging. My brother was playing animal crossing a lot. You can't really beat animal crossing and that's what got me started. :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidcircle:


----------



## Wolfmaster (Dec 16, 2008)

its addicting and sometimes u need a break from action


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 16, 2008)

I like it because it's not all full of action and violence like a lot of games, but its not boring like the other games that aren't filled with fast paced stuff.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 16, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Um.
> I get to run around in a town full of animal people?
> lolololololol.


lol furryville XD


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 16, 2008)

I dont have it yet, but I'm looking forward to going to my TBT friends' town (Quinten, Trikki, Cry, Garrett and NarkCat.....etc.


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 16, 2008)

INTERACTING lol


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 16, 2008)

ACROX said:
			
		

> I dont have it yet, but I'm looking forward to going to my TBT friends' town (Quinten, Trikki, Cry, NarkCat.....etc.


WAHHH! i'm not on the list I wanna play your nice


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL!! but of course.....GARRETT!! lol.  thankyou<3  you are nice too!


----------



## Nedrian (Dec 23, 2008)

i like animal crossing mainly because i also play FFXI, and that game is what you call addictive, lol. everything you do when you log on takes so long... interacting with people is great, but you can't just kick the people out of your server when you feel like you want to make a complaint to the court house, lol. it's just a break for me, really, from the ever-so-present addiction of FFXI...


----------



## Wraiths (Dec 23, 2008)

It's very non-linear, It has a great community, it's diffrent from most games and I'm a hard core gamer so this game is a good change of pace rather than constantly raiding or taking off alien heads with a sniper rifle ETC.


----------

